# Canned Ham



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Local store had ham shanks on sale fer 99 cents a pound. 

I spent the day yesterday canning ham cubes. I now have many jars a yummy goodness added ta the shelves. The bones I'm savin fer ham an bean soup next weekend.

Had chicken on sale this week so that be next. Canning season be here again!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I just recently put up 2 cases of pints. Love ham chunks in potato soup.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Local store had ham shanks on sale fer 99 cents a pound.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday canning ham cubes. I now have many jars a yummy goodness added ta the shelves. The bones I'm savin fer ham an bean soup next weekend.
> 
> Had chicken on sale this week so that be next. Canning season be here again!


we did the same thing this weekend. we only got 7 quarts this time , but i have 4 more hams in the freezer to do.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't seen a decent sale on ham in two years, so this a good sign that maybe that trend will change here too. Fingers crossed!


----------

